# Pig oil? Stockholm Tar? etc



## SpruceRI (30 September 2008)

My feed merchants have recently stocked up on lotions and potions and one thing I noticed about all these things is that they don't really say what they're used for.

So what would you use Pig Oil for?

Stockholm Tar?  (It came in a spray can, tub and bottle of varying thicknesses apparently?)

Purple spray?  (Thought that had gone out with the ark really?)

Is Hibiscrub the new Purple Spray??

It's all so confusing!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (30 September 2008)

Don't think they are allowed to 'claim' anything on the packaging without going through medical testing/licensing.........(but don't quote me on that)!!!!

Pig Oil used on legs/feathers as a mudfever preventative (often mixed with Sulphur)

Stockholm Tar - Used on hoof (don't think its nearly as good now as the old/original stuff and spray on one is a waste of time IMO).

Purple Spray - Rubbish now, not like the old stuff.

Hibi Scrub - Used to dilute to clean wounds etc...


----------



## somethingorother (30 September 2008)

i only knew one person who used pig oil. She used it in her shire x's thick mane and tail like detangler or thicker baby oil... i was informed it is not made from pigs.

Hibiscrub? I hope you weren't joking and thinking im daft for explaining... its a disinfectant wash, they use it on humans in hospitals too. Good for all cuts and fly bites i think, preventative and cure to an extent. But i would use it before purple spray to clean, rather than instead.

Everyone i know still seems to use purple spray... what do people use instead now?

No idea about stokholm tar though... never heard of it.


----------



## LCobby (1 October 2008)

Pig Oil is made for pigs, for their skin in the mud , and mixed with sulphur for hairy legs to prevent mud fever and protect the hair and skin.on horses with feather.

Stockholm tar is used on frogs to prevent thrush in wet conditions

Hibiscrub diluted as an antiseptic wash 

Purple spray- used to be a strong iodine spray for wounds, Never use it now, use things like Protocon ointment, Dermagel  etc  Now it jsut seems to dye everything purple so you can't see if it is infected or healing.


----------



## Tharg (1 October 2008)

Stockholm tar has antiseptic properties so you can use it for cuts, also waterproofs.


----------



## Shay (1 October 2008)

Stockholm tar is an old fashioned remedy for thrush in the hoof.  You used to pack the infected foot with a mix of stockholm tar and tow - a sort of coarse cotton wool like mass made of rope bits.  

I still use purple spay to keep hooves clean when there is thrush on the yard, but with a piebald pony it can get a bit messey if used on skin.  Dermagel is less stingy as well.

Pig oil and sulpher is a traditional (and apparently very effective) remedy and preventative for mud fever.  And yes - its for pig skin, not made of pigs.

Hibiscrub is an all purpose antiseptic - great stuff.


----------



## kateknights (1 October 2008)

Hi Madhossy, Where abouts are you? and does your stockist have an online shop? I have heard a lot about pig oil, and being as my horse has loads of feathers, i wanted to get some in for this winter?
Thanks
Kate x


----------



## Theresa_F (1 October 2008)

I get through litres of pig oil and kilos of sulphur every year, as well as tubs of stockholm tar - all essential stuff if you have heavy hairy horses.

If you want to know just about everything in using P&amp;S, PM me and I will send you the very very long PM I do.

Stockholm tar - great for hooves.  I paint my two with it to prevent thrush and keep the feet in good health - just don't get it in your hair - sticks like mad and takes ages to get out.  Even if you don't get it on you, you will smell of the stuff but it is worth it.

If you can't stand the mess, you can get it in a spray can - I use this during the summer as it is not as effective as the good old sticky black stuff but so much easier to use.

Hibiscrub - excellent for washing out grease from legs and as a general antiseptic wash.  I still use purple spray on cuts and really smelly feet.


----------

